# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Toast & Coffee

## Soonerinfiniti

Cute little coffee spot in the same building as the Blue Note on Robinson, north of NW 23rd.  Definitely an alternative to the Starbuck's line!  Nice rear patio and good coffee! Check it out!

----------


## king183

I've been meaning to try this place. I have a family member who lives nearby and they had good things to say about the place.

----------


## kukblue1

There are many places that are better than Starbuck's.  JS

----------


## White Peacock

I work a few doors up from Toast & Coffee and get coffee from there several times a week. Great product and awesome people. The management of Toast & Coffee also owns and operates the new Orange Buddha art gallery that just opened in the same building.

----------

